
State of Clojure 2019 Survey Results - puredanger
https://clojure.org/news/2019/02/04/state-of-clojure-2019
======
User23
Paper on purely functional data structures (persistence):
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/theses/okasaki.pdf](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/theses/okasaki.pdf)

Clojure's fantastic contribution to mainstream programming is making these
types widely available.

------
rosferatu
High number of "Rich needs to get his act together" comments this year.
There's always a few in the comments, but its a much higher percentage this
time around. More than a few who said they left after Rich's "clarification"
of how he views open source last year.

~~~
bjoli
I think that clarification is reasonable. What rubbed people the wrong way is,
imho, that people expect the "usual" approach to open source contributions.
Instead it is very much optimized for Rich's time and vision. People who spent
lots of time writing something have been met with either silence or a "thanks
but no thanks".

I am not saying that Rich is doing anything wrong. What I am saying is that
there has been a clash of expectations. I agree completely with Rich's
clarification on OSS, but I think it failed to actually meet the ones that
have been hurt (for the lack of a better word) by the process so far.

But that is just my view as an outsider. I have never actually used clojure
more than just for fun.

~~~
filoeleven
Your last line applies to me too.

Isn’t one of the touted strengths of Clojure that if you want to do something
your way, you can make a library, and you don’t have to wait for or rely on
the core language maintainers to accept it as canon?

So whether or not your proposal makes it into core, you can still put it out
there and people can still make use of it if they find it useful. Specter
looks like a good example of this.

~~~
bjoli
Well, there was some kind of ruckus about a pretty big change to the compiler
that was met with a thanks but no thanks. I completely understand becoming
frustrated by that.

~~~
comma_at
Hard to say without context. Was the change discussed with the core team? Did
they say yes and then suddenly backed out? Otherwise I don't see much reason
for being frustrated.

